# Women need the equivalent of deer hunting



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life. 
I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear. 

And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm happy I live in CA. None of that where I live.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

Why not go hunting with him? You can have your slice of the woods, he can have his, and you can spend evenings together at deer camp. 

Best of both worlds.

Dinner tonite, fresh venison loins wrapped in bacon and grilled to medium rare.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

that_girl said:


> I'm happy I live in CA. None of that where I live.


Really? 250,000 thousand people killed about 40,000 deer in Kalifornia last year. :scratchhead:


----------



## YupItsMe (Sep 29, 2011)

I dont hunt nor do three quarters of my male friends. You do have a god given right to do as you wish. Your theories have taken a blow. 

I would suggest you are living your life on someone elses terms and resent others whom do not. 

Stop that. Its liberating.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Weird, I grew up with both men AND women who hunt. It was never my thing, but really, it wouldn't bother me if my husband were to choose to take up hunting. But that's just me...


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> Really? 250,000 thousand people killed about 40,000 deer in Kalifornia last year. :scratchhead:


Yea. Not where I live. No one I know. Which was what I said in my post. "Not where I live".

I don't even know anyone who owns a gun.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

that_girl said:


> Yea. Not where I live. No one I know. Which was what I said in my post. "Not where I live".
> 
> I don't even know anyone who owns a gun.



Roger that. I always associate CA with the good parts to the north. Mt. Shasta in particular. 

This country boy doesn't have much use for the big city, although there are plenty of "hunters" there, people hunters that is.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.

Shopping maybe? I think it depends on the woman. What I'd like to ask: is when/if, in return, you give your sp her GOD given right to do what she wants for the same length of time, leaving the kids with YOU do do whatever it is she so chooses? If not, then as a W, I'd have a problem with it.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

This is not my husband, I just got a peek into this life via family members. I was amazed at the "I HAVE to do this attitude." I can't think of another situation for either sex where it's ok to go away and spend nights apart for a hobby. And in some situations the women are not welcome or it's just too crowded. 
I guess this is a hypothetical living vicariously situation....just curious what TAM would think. 
Going shopping is not an overnight trip, and it isn't for days at a time and it isn't culturally accepted even if it were.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tiredandout (Jun 1, 2011)

Where I come from, this happens, but the man MUSTN'T anything. He chooses to go. And his wife agrees. But if the whole family is bed-ridden and he's the only one that can take care of them, he'll stay put like a tree.

And what ever the female equivalent to this might be, depends on the female. Choir practice camp? Organizing that once-a-year volunteer event? Driving to the neighbouring state to attend a marathon? I could go on. (In fact, these are not for females, guys who don't care for hunting can opt for these too.)

If you're the one doing the hunting: If you are really _really_ needed at home, you're not entitled to anything. Tend to your family. 

If you're the one sitting at home being bitter: a) Lay down some boundaries with consequences. b) Find your own hobby and expect the same treatment. No excuses. Just hand him the baby and go. (I vote for B btw.)

Edit: 
Just read it wasn't about you. Anyhow, I'm sticking to my opinion. There _is_ an option like this for women: it's whatever they want to do with their free time. It just takes guts to demand the same treatment —*and to let go of the fear that your spouse will burn down the house while your gone. Imho.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

I will try to explain how it is for ME. Hunting is not a hobby, it is part of who I am and what I do. I AM a hunter. 

I hunt many species of animals, and provide food for several disadvantaged families throughout the year.

The time I spend hunting does not take away from any of my other "duties". 

Golf is a hobby, bowling is a hobby. If I could never bowl, that would be ok. If I could never hunt, I would be an even meaner, more miserable SOB than I already am.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> Going shopping is not an overnight trip, and it isn't for days at a time and it isn't culturally accepted even if it were.


Depends... if there are no malls or anything nearby and you don't shop online, it COULD be an overnight, or even a week long trip. I still wouldn't do it, but it's not impossible.

I do agree, however, with the entitled attitude. No one is entitled to taking a vacation (of sorts) away from spouse/family. It would be nice on occasion lol, but not entitled to it.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> I will try to explain how it is for ME. Hunting is not a hobby, it is part of who I am and what I do. I AM a hunter.
> 
> *I hunt many species of animals, and provide food for several disadvantaged families throughout the year.*
> 
> ...


Right here... Yes, I can totally see this one. But for those who do it just to get away... I have a problem with that. They don't call THOSE ones deer hunters around here... they call them "deer drinkers"


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



We must live in the same region! lol That's what happens here every year. There are a lot of hunting widows. It completely takes over lives. For example, when we were building our house, the brick masons got one-quarter of the house done. At that point they knocked off and went hunting for a couple of months. I've even see people who can't afford the hobby do the same thing. Sadly their families even end up on food stamps. The insanity of it all!

The closest thing I've found to be the female equivalent is horse showing. It dominates from March through September here. It used to be nice when I had money!  

BTW, the equivalent is not shopping--no way, no how. We have to take the children with us on those trips. There's never any serenity there!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I will try to explain how it is for ME. Hunting is not a hobby, it is part of who I am and what I do. I AM a hunter. 

What is your family situation like? What if your wife said "I am a traveler" and insisted on going on road trips without you for the same length of time that you hunt? Just curious.Steve she would drive across the state to pick up rescue dogs and being them back to a shelter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I knew guys like this. Unless there was really something wrong, someone seriously ill or a death in the immediate family, they went hunting. However, the spouse clearly knew this about them before marriage. He was the type of guy who would not let anything get in the way of his hunting. If this is not what his wife got into with eyes wide open, that is a problem. 

Personally, I see no reason a woman cannot go on her own prearranged "hunting trip". I don't believe there is anything wrong with it.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I will try to explain how it is for ME. Hunting is not a hobby, it is part of who I am and what I do. I AM a hunter.
> 
> What is your family situation like? What if your wife said "I am a traveler" and insisted on going on road trips without you for the same length of time that you hunt? Just curious.Steve she would drive across the state to pick up rescue dogs and being them back to a shelter.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have been a hunter much longer than being a husband/father/lover etc. Things like this should be discussed PRIOR to any long term commitments.

If a potential mate had said she was a (whatever) and I didn't or wouldn't agree or conform, she would no longer be considered a potential mate.

The reverse holds true as well.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I came across a black female biker club the other day. Buncha women on their ricers. They ride any weekend weather permits. Maybe more women could do that.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> I have been a hunter much longer than being a husband/father/lover etc. Things like this should be discussed PRIOR to any long term commitments.
> 
> If a potential mate had said she was a (whatever) and I didn't or wouldn't agree or conform, she would no longer be considered a potential mate.
> 
> The reverse holds true as well.


:iagree::iagree:

Not to mention that you DID mention that the meat you get also goes to feed families who can't afford to buy much food, etc. I would assume there is a lot of small game in there as well? 

If my husband was going off every weekend to target shooting, I would not be ok with that. If he were going and shooting animals to provide meat for us, and likely other families, I would support that with no problem.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Hubby got his deer this year. 2 years in a row, not bad.

I asked him to have the processing company keep the hide/fur. I'm going to cure it myself and most likely keep it untanned or tan it myself. I'm not sure what the kids and I are going to do with it yet, maybe make a rug or blanket in the future with additional pelts.

We love venison! We love it more then beef. It's a real treat getting this once a year.

I get almost everyday mon-fri off during the school year to myself, so I consider myself extremely lucky. A few weekends out of the year is nothing compared to my free time.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

IILWMH, 

Will look for recipes in the "What's for Dinner" thread.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I don't know if my wife's situation qualifies to the
" female equivalent of deer hunting" the OP is talking about.

But every year around Feb or March, my wife , her best friend and a bunch of other women go on an island cruise for about 10 days.

She never misses it.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

It's always nice to disappear from life for a while, I find peace in just borrowing my mate's horse and lose myself away from civilisation for a while. I don't even hunt in my country anymore.

I don't see why a woman can't do the same


----------



## zoot (Nov 11, 2012)

women already have countless avenues for disappearing. it's the MEN WHO DON'T.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Well I used to do " the hunt" and loose myself with some other guys in the forest for days.
We used to so so far in that sometimes there was no cellphone reception.

It was nice stuff, but I stopped.
It got too dangerous.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

No cellphone reception is a MUST for losing yourself in the wilderness!!!


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Here in Montana women hunt also, so in some families it's an activity that the husband and wife do together. Most of the time, though, it's like the OP said and the man does it with his male friends come hell or high water during hunting season.

However, my female friends and I have an equivalient. We all scrapbook, and a couple of times a year we go away to scrapbook retreats that last at least a three-day weekend. Some are in a town nearby, but some are far enough away that we have to fly there. Because we don't complain when our husbands hunt or golf or go away to NASCAR races they don't say a word when we go away to scrapbook.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I'm just playing devil's advocate but if you took the money spent on gas, guns, ammo, time off work, permits, other hunting gear, and processing the meat you would probably be able to buy the same amount of good beef or poultry from a farmer as you end up giving to the families, only without the gamey taste.
I know it is neccessary and I would rather the bucks die and get eaten than all the deer die of starvation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate but if you took the money spent on gas, guns, ammo, time off work, permits, other hunting gear, and processing the meat you would probably be able to buy the same amount of good beef or poultry from a farmer as you end up giving to the families, only without the gamey taste.
> I know it is neccessary and I would rather the bucks die and get eaten than all the deer die of starvation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Gas: around here, it costs more to go to the store than to go into the woods. Seriously, I live in the middle of nowhere. Closest supermarket is 30 miles away. Woods are about 10 miles.

Guns and ammo: In this area? People have them anyway to scare off coyotes, etc. And, they have some for protection. So, nothing extra there.

Time off work: most here go on their days off... OR they have vacation days available (use it or lose it policy in most companies here)... since they don't make enough to go on a "real vacation" anyway, they use the vacation time (or some of it) to go hunting.

Permits: $15 for antler-less deer permit. From the searching I have done for other deer, same price for bucks.

Other hunting gear: Really, the only thing "extra" would be orange vest. Most likely, if one is a hunter, the rest of the gear is mostly "staples" to the wardrobe. Could be wrong, but it IS typical wear around here lol. Told ya... I'm in the middle of NOWHERE 

Processing the meat: Like IILWMH, many wives, and even the hunters themselves, prefer to process the meat themselves. That's what my aunt and uncles did, as well as the rest of my uncles families.I never even heard of processing as it is now until I was about 20 years old! LOL

As for purchasing beef or poultry...some people can't eat beef and only certain poultry agrees with their stomachs (that would be me), so purchasing from a farmer isn't an option. Not to mention those who get food assistance... you can't use those at a farm, at least not here anyway. As for the gamey taste, if it's prepared right, there is no gamey taste to it.

Anyway, based on all I listed above, it is more cost effective to go hunting...for here anyway.


----------



## Earl Dibbles Jr (Nov 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate but if you took the money spent on gas, guns, ammo, time off work, permits, other hunting gear, and processing the meat you would probably be able to buy the same amount of good beef or poultry from a farmer as you end up giving to the families, only without the gamey taste.
> I know it is neccessary and I would rather the bucks die and get eaten than all the deer die of starvation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


First of all venison is not gamey. And there are ducks and squirrels and turkey and geese etc. I send very little on my vocation.....I have done the math and it comes to less than 50 cents a pound. Ive been doing this a long time honey. 

Last year I hosted a wild game dinner at my church that fed 80 underprivileged families and we did it for less than a hundred bucks. 

You can demean my efforts all you want but when a mother and her children look up at me and smile and say "thanks for the deer Mr. Earl" I will just smile, tousle their hair and go on hunting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SelfTweaks (Nov 11, 2012)

While hunting is not the universal call of being a man because all men don't hunt, the spirit of competition and conquest is universal.

Men are naturally competitive and are instinctively built to conquer. Some men exhibit this through hunting, others through sports, exercise or games. Every man has something that will consume him and cause him to spend time away from everything else until he masters or conquers it. It may not be as extreme as spending weeks away from home to hunt, but is as significant as spending hours in a man-cave watching sports or tinkering in a garage rebuilding a car.

Whatever the form, women would be better served accepting this built in 'call of the wild' and let them do what they need to do to satisfy it. It's gonna happen, so why fight it?


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

diwali123 said:


> I'm just playing devil's advocate but if you took the money spent on gas, guns, ammo, time off work, permits, other hunting gear, and processing the meat you would probably be able to buy the same amount of good beef or poultry from a farmer as you end up giving to the families, only without the gamey taste.
> I know it is neccessary and I would rather the bucks die and get eaten than all the deer die of starvation.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That is what I think also. You left off one of the largest cost components--the hunting lease. My family leases out our place during hunting season. The group pays $5K yearly. In addition they must carry their own liability insurance policies. That's the going rate here. I heard the primary person talking one day about how hard he worked on the deer food plots. Apparently he had 30--at a cost of $1000 each. That didn't even include the feed kept in the feeders during the season. I could buy a lot of meat for $30+K a year.

Even with all of that said, I'm glad they do keep the deer population in check. Well, somewhat. The doe deer are way over populated. It makes gardening next to impossible. So, hunt away!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

LOL "Women just have to 'get over it'."

Ok. Cool. So when can I spend all this money for myself? :rofl:

If my husband was into hunting, I wouldn't mind. He races cars and when we can afford the events, he goes (he used to go once a month). But I was like, hey! If you can spend this money for YOUR hobby...then I want to buy painting stuff monthly without feeling bad....so I do. It works nicely.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

827Aug said:


> That is what I think also. You left off one of the largest cost components--the hunting lease. My family leases out our place during hunting season. The group pays $5K yearly. In addition they must carry their own liability insurance policies. That's the going rate here. I heard the primary person talking one day about how hard he worked on the deer food plots. Apparently he had 30--at a cost of $1000 each. That didn't even include the feed kept in the feeders during the season. I could buy a lot of meat for $30+K a year.
> 
> Even with all of that said, I'm glad they do keep the deer population in check. Well, somewhat. The doe deer are way over populated. It makes gardening next to impossible. So, hunt away!


This is, of course, assuming people are leasing other properties to hunt, rather than public lands or their own lands. My personal experience is solely with those who hunt on their own land or on public lands. And deer feed....hmmm... last I knew that wasn't allowed in our area, so a bit different experience there as well.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

As far as hobbies go Hubs has a few: Harley's, Tools, and Guns.

The rule in our home: whatever he spends on one of the above hobbies costs him double; as I get that same amount to spend on something I want. So he generally puts a lot more thought into it before doing any impulse buying! And it keeps money in the bank!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse
> ...


Maybe you only know codependent women! Who have no personal lives to write home about. 

How about a film festival? Usually that's at least three days, or a writing conference, or a women's rock climbing weekend, or my favorite, a trip to Mongolia, that would equal at least a month, not sure if you could get it timed for deer hunting season or not.

I know people in Quebec who fly out for at least a week to the deer camp. Reindeer, deer, what's the difference.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

Maricha75 said:


> Anyway, based on all I listed above, it is more cost effective to go hunting...for here anyway.



Same here. Not to mention, we have a blast when we are out hunting! We live in a very rural area, therefore some of the best hunting is within 30 minutes of our home, one of them being a draw only trophy unit. The only thing it costs us is our hunting license and gas. We process all the meat ourselves. Working on our daughters deer as we speak, getting it ready to make jerky :smthumbup:

Being that we live where we do, there is no need for my husband to stay away at camp, he prefers to come home. I love to hunt with him. Just finished up my elk hunt yesterday, with no luck  But we had alot of fun together. Plus the guys with us ended up with 4 bull elk and one cow. Not too bad for a 9 day hunt. I am actually pretty glad its over, we started in August with archery season, so we have been going pretty hard for 2+ months.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Earl I'm not demeaning you I was just playing devil's advocate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I have never shot a gun...I'm sure it would feel powerful. This thread got me thinking. I dont' think I could shoot something living...but maybe a target somewhere. lol!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Great that you want your hunting. Are you giving your wife cash to go out in the spring and summer for weekends at a time at a hotel/shopping center, in kind? For an equal amount of weekends where she doesn't have to take care of the kids and house?


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

turnera said:


> Great that you want your hunting. Are you giving your wife cash to go out in the spring and summer for weekends at a time at a hotel/shopping center, in kind? For an equal amount of weekends where she doesn't have to take care of the kids and house?


Did Diwali say that?  Or was it misquoted....

In any case, that's what it comes down to. Men, have your days. But give days to your wife to do what SHE wants without having to take the kids, etc.

My husband is a good daddy, but he's not spent a day alone with the kids since the youngest was 5 months old. His work schedule is such that I am the one alone on Saturday...with the kids...all day. 13 hours. I also work full time and then have those people for 3 hours after school before he gets home. He doesn't get it when I say, 'I'm so done with dealing with them." Well, he gets it now because he had a day alone with them and after 9 hours, he was texting me "So....when you comin back?" :rofl: yea. Those people will drive you insane.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't hunt but I have golf. I try to get pidge to leave for the day and leave the house and kids to me for a while. She won't (guilt for her A I imagine).


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Easy, fencing. You will use your sabre sword to spar with other women and men for many weekends at a time. It is a zen like experience. Life is fluid and it is a work of art. The kill shot (not what the federation calls it) is the sexiest of them all. You won. It takes plenty of skill, much more so than sprinkling doe urine on camo and crawling up drunk in to a blind with a rifle and scope, with corn tossed from the trees to the blind. Nevermind the ATV at night while sh!t faced. What a "sport". 
BTW, I live in Texas and while I have hunters all around me, they aren't jerks. People matter more to them than to have some buck mounted on their wall. Tell your husband that he is an ass and it isn't a God given anything. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TCSRedhead (Oct 17, 2012)

Shopping and spa time?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Earl Dibbles Jr said:


> Why not go hunting with him? You can have your slice of the woods, he can have his, and you can spend evenings together at deer camp.
> 
> Best of both worlds.
> 
> Dinner tonite, fresh venison loins wrapped in bacon and grilled to medium rare.


Blasphemy!!! No chicks in DEER CAMP!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

> I want my hunting


You could try group skiing. :lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> You could try group skiing. :lol:


Yup. A man who says he doesn't care about anybody but himself deserves a woman who spends money on private lessons. Never met an ugly ski instructor fyi. Sure have met a ton (literally) of ugly hunters however. 


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Charmed37 (Aug 13, 2012)

Around here, taking your wife with you while deer hunting is about like taking her to a bachelor party, ain’t gonna happen! As a female, I wouldn’t want to go anyways. To me that is imposing on a private male ritual. Everyone, male or female needs some degree of separation from their spouse every now and then. I get at least one all girl vacation each year. Sometimes we go for 7-10 days and other years we may break it down to 3- three day weekends. It’s kind of an unspoken agreement, I don’t impose on his thing and in return he doesn’t impose on mine. We still have the rest of the year to be together. To be honest, sometimes it is a welcomed break!


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well, I'm a man and I wouldn't even DREAM of going hunting. I'm vegetarian, so I have no use for the dead animal, and second, the people I know who do it, are just as obsessive as you write... but they're very few and far between where I am. Or, at least among my friends. If I could, I'd take the wife with me and go backpacking or something - it's no fun alone. 

I think the "hunting" thing is less about "gotta do it", and more like "this is the only time it can be done". It's away from work, away from the daily grind, even away from the wife's "honey-do" list. 

Women are big on the "me time" and seem to forget that men do the same thing, but in different ways.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Blasphemy!!! No chicks in DEER CAMP!


You wouldn't like my family then.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

My wife doesn't go hunting. And I don't go to baby showers. It's all good.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

gawd, can't people think of anything better for women to do than go shopping and go to baby showers? hot damn, we're not all made of fluff and pink glitter you know


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> gawd, can't people think of anything better for women to do than go shopping and go to baby showers? hot damn, we're not all made of fluff and pink glitter you know


Pole dancing lessons?

:smthumbup:

Actually I should have said travel. My wife likes to travel. Sometimes with a girlfriend. Sometimes with her mom or sister. She's gone to Hawaii a few times. She's gone to Mexico. This summer she went to Colorado. We also vacation together, but we both feel the need to do our own thing sometimes. When I'm hunting (and believe me I know how this sounds) she's in the kitchen canning applesauce.


----------



## oldgeezer (Sep 8, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> gawd, can't people think of anything better for women to do than go shopping and go to baby showers? hot damn, we're not all made of fluff and pink glitter you know


What? 

What did I miss? 






JUST KIDDING! Of course, not all women are tough as Sarah Palin and go hunting in arctic for fun or camping in the wilderness for a relaxing weekend. 

But really, stereotypes are what they are, because there's at least some level of truth to them. Not that many women want to go "hunting". And not many men like baby showers. Maybe if the women were mostly single and so was he, but... different topic.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Having me or my husband disappear for a months worth of weekends for ANYTHING is not okay with me. He wouldn't like me doing it and I sure as heck wouldn't want him doing it. I specifically married someone NOT into hunting or sports. Oh he likes to hunt 'sometimes' and will watch sports 'sometimes' but he's not obsessed with anything so much that it takes that much time away from home.

We also didn't have kids to leave them every weekend. 

I'm all for hobbies and free time to do as you see fit but for me there must be balance. I'm not going to be a football or hunting widow and where I live there are plenty of both.


----------



## bbrad (May 30, 2012)

My wife told me, no hunting for you this year. So it could be worse...


----------



## captainstormy (Jun 15, 2012)

I guess I don't see what the problem with spending some time away from your spouse is. Just because your married doesn't mean you have to be together 24/7/365.

I'm an outdoorsman, but not so much a hunter. Been a few times, not my cup of tee. I do a lot of competitive shooting, camping and fishing. My other half would rather I go alone the with her. She hates the outdoors.

Course, she has many hobbies I don't like too. Mostly she does them when I'm fishing/shooting/camping. No problems for us.

Any guy that would leave his family in a bind to go hunting thou is a pos.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Just do it.

Those you leave behind will discover a) how resourceful they are, b) how to "cope", c) just exactly what it is you do in the home, d) what life is like without you and you'll return all the better and refreshed.

The cowardly way is just to stay at home, become miserable and bitter and complain about what others can and can't do.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

captainstormy said:


> I guess I don't see what the problem with spending some time away from your spouse is. Just because your married doesn't mean you have to be together 24/7/365.
> 
> I'm an outdoorsman, but not so much a hunter. Been a few times, not my cup of tee. I do a lot of competitive shooting, camping and fishing. My other half would rather I go alone the with her. She hates the outdoors.
> 
> ...


:iagree:
In my thirties, I used to dive ( scuba ). Not professional, but as a hobby. I used to take the weekend away from home.
Never had complaints from my wife, except once I had a bad experience.
Still dive off an on now.
At one time I used to love drag racing and stock car racing, before marriage. After marriage I gave up that crowd.
But my wife has her hobbies and activities that she likes to do without me.
She has her group of friends, and they travel, do their stuff.
Sometimes they are gone for more than a week.
Doesn't bother me.
One of the bonuses of being separate for sometime under those conditions, is that after the time apart, the sex will always skyrocket.
I've always been an outdoor person, she likes to travel .


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Our venison package is ready. Hubby will pick it up after work. They were able to save the pelt for me! Double yay! I found several ways to cure the pelt with things I have in the house(I'm not tanning it, I don't think).

I absolutely love venison. It taste a thousand times better then beef to us. Our kids love it too. I wish he'd get more then one deer each year since our venison goes fast. We do not add pork fat to our ground beef, so we keep it lean.

I don't mind my husband leaving. His trip was on our family private property. It's pretty safe. My husband also travels 10 nights for an Alaskan fishing/hunting trip. I do worry about bears, but hubby brings an extra gun on him. I ask for salmon and crap legs. He brings home 40lbs of fresh salmon steaks. We usually have to give a bit away since we can't eat it all. I'm free to leave at any time I want. We fly for free, so price isn't an issue. My bf I met online lives in CA. I've met her twice in the past. I'm going to plan another trip soon, but it's so much harder for me to travel with my neck injury and not being able to walk far.:/ Since I'm home alone during the school week, I think it's fair to let hubby have his free time too. I have 8 hours of free time mon-fri.

My husband works very hard to support us and he spends all of his free time(minus hunting) with me. It's the least I can do for him. He calls me a few times a day while away and we text though out the day too. As the years pass, the more frequent he calls. I suppose he really misses us. My husband now asked the kids and I to come along. 

Hunting costs are not that bad at all. This year hubby bought a new tree stand. Processing the deer is not that expensive. Plus we have our own equipment to process it ourselves if we wanted to. Several years ago I bought a nice meat grinder just to process the meat. We've processed our own chickens in the past.. I have too many chickens now and I need to slim back a couple of our newest ones. Plus I have an extra rooster in the bunch I can't keep.

One thing I'd really like to do if possible, is learn how to shoot a gun or rifle.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> Our venison package is ready. Hubby will pick it up after work. They were able to save the pelt for me! Double yay! I found several ways to cure the pelt with things I have in the house(I'm not tanning it, I don't think).
> 
> I absolutely love venison. It taste a thousand times better then beef to us. Our kids love it too. I wish he'd get more then one deer each year since our venison goes fast. We do not add pork fat to our ground beef, so we keep it lean.
> 
> ...


I always admire the way you speak about your husband and your marriage...
Hope you two share many more happy years together!


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

oldgeezer said:


> Not that many women want to go "hunting". And not many men like baby showers. Maybe if the women were mostly single and so was he, but... different topic.


Maybe not in your area, but where I live almost every female I know hunts, and thouroughly enjoys it. Its a way of life around here. Our school even used to give Modays off in November for hunting days, but has since changed that in the last few years.

It may be good for people to have their own hobbies, but the way I see it, and my husband agrees, is that if we both enjoy going out hunting and fishing together, then why do it without each other? We spend too much time apart throughout the week while working so any time we can have fun together with the family is great. Also, when the kids were all little and I couldn't go, I did not care one bit how much time he spent out hunting or fishing.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

First time poster here.

one of the reasons hunting seems so urgent to many modern day hunters is that it only comes around once a year so rain snow sickness all take a back seat for a couple weeks. with that said family should always come first nothing and I mean nothing is more important than the well being and health of your family. 


When I first started dating my wife I went up the moutians for 17 days hunting deer. and when I got home she acted all pi$$ed off ....how could you go hunting for so long I missed you bla bla bla . my responce was I've been hunting long before I met you and I'll be hunting long after your gone if you can't except that then maybe its better we part ways.

now after 20yrs of marriage I think she enjoys her time when I'm away as much as I enjoy my time away and the reunion is usually very nice.

as far as the expense of hunting .....yes it is becomming more expensive but most hunter acuire their gear slowly over many years and offset their expense but harvesting animals that usually are much more health than store bought beef that can have antibiotics/steriods/mad cow disease just to now a few.

also prodides a window for fathers and sons to spend time bonding and learning how to be men.(not by killing and harvesting animals but by hunting and being a good stewart of our resources). the idea of doing whats right even when nobody is looking. when out in the field lots of life experiances happen and at least for me some of them being valuable life lessons.


with all that being said this should never take away for the good of the family as a whole. 


so what can wives do....they can accept that their husband has a passion and suport it without bi*ching. and expect the same if and when they find a passion of their own.


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

sweaty teddy said:


> also prodides a window for fathers and sons to spend time bonding and learning how to be men.


Its not just for men. Our 13 year old daughter hunted deer for the first time this year, and we had a great time out there together. It was also great to see the father/daughter bond formed out there this year.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sweaty teddy said:


> so what can wives do....they can accept that their husband has a passion and suport it without bi*ching. and expect the same if and when they find a passion of their own.


 Welcome.

And I would add, the husband should NOT B*TCH when the woman says 'hey, I got a hotel over in ABC town for the weekend; have fun with the kids. Love you. Bye!'


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

turnera said:


> Welcome.
> 
> And I would add, the husband should NOT B*TCH when the woman says 'hey, I got a hotel over in ABC town for the weekend; have fun with the kids. Love you. Bye!'


so is she in this hotel with a bunch of girl friend who traditionaly go hunting every year since childhood or is she just going to a hotel by herself with who know who.

and did she explain before she got married that she like to get a hotel every once in a while or is she just being difficult because she dosn't like him going hunting ?

your just trying to stir the pot so to speak!

thats a very vandictive attitude you have there.


now if she said me and my girl freinds are going to a craft show(or other passion activity) for the weekend can you watch the kids so I can get away then I absoluty agree 100%.

but to just say I'm going to a hotel here the kids ....no that would be then just keep going.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

sweaty teddy said:


> so is she in this hotel with a bunch of girl friend who traditionaly go hunting every year since childhood or is she just going to a hotel by herself with who know who.
> 
> and did she explain before she got married that she like to get a hotel every once in a while or is she just being difficult because she dosn't like him going hunting ?
> 
> ...


No, turnera wasn't trying to stir the pot, she was picking up on YOUR comment that women need to, essentially "suck it up and quit b*tching"...She put it out there that MEN who feel that way need to "suck it up and quit b*tching" when we women express the need to get out to do our own hobby. As long as it's not something illegal or immoral, what's wrong with going away for a weekend? A spa weekend with a friend or two? Turnera wouldn't suggest that anyone go off without the spouse with just anyone. She is suggesting it as something a wife can do occasionally, like the husband has with his hunting. She used the tone she did because f your tone, and no other reason. So, I would say that if anyone was trying to stir the pot, it was you, not turnera.

ETA: Do you have to ask your wife to watch the kids when you go hunting? I can see saying "Jane, Mary, Sally, and I are planning a spa weekend. This is the weekend we have planned." If that doesn't work because of scheduling conflicts, you switch it around til it does. But to ask your spouse if they would mind watching the kids for the weekend? Are you serious?? Parents aren't babysitters.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

Huh?

What difference does it make if she goes to a craft show or to a hotel over night? HE is going out overnight. She's not allowed to? Hotels have spas that women like to go to. Pools they like to sit beside and drink a glass of wine while they read a book. Malls nearby they like to go shopping at.

Sounds like YOU are just paranoid your wife would want to go have sex with someone else. Because, you know, hotels always equal sex.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

It says a lot, Teddy, that you think just getting away for a couple of nights isn't reason enough in itself for a woman. I'm not someone who does things with 'girlfriends.' But I would love to go to a town that's new to me, take my camera, try some local cafes, check out the antiques and secondhand stores, look at the scenery or the architecture, then go back to my hotel, take a bubble bath and read a book or just watch TV. By myself. On my own schedule. That is something I should have done when I was married - I can see that it would have helped me immensely. 

But neither STBXH or I were raised that men and women were allowed to do things like that. Men could go on fishing or hunting trips (alone or with other guys), but women had to be in groups, and always with a purpose (craft show, shopping excursion, see a play somewhere, etc.). 
That's a double standard, and the time for double standards in our society is over.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sweaty teddy said:


> one of the reasons hunting seems so urgent to many modern day hunters is that it only comes around once a year so rain snow sickness all take a back seat for a couple weeks.


I agree with this.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

sweaty teddy said:


> but to just say I'm going to a hotel here the kids ....no that would be then just keep going.


It works for me. I know my husbands schedule, so I only need to give him a few days notice. I usually fly out of state, so he sets up the flight since he's familiar with our fly miles.

We didn't discuss hunting/yearly Alaskan trips or me taking personal vacations before we married, but it's no big deal in our home.

My husband and I have 100% trust in one another. Without trust, there is no marriage. There's no right or wrong way about this. This really works for my husband and I.

I can guarantee you and everyone else that I'd never in a million years step outside my marriage.

Anyways, I'm super excited to get the venison tonight and work on my pelt!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

turnera said:


> Welcome.
> 
> And I would add, the husband should NOT B*TCH when the woman says 'hey, I got a hotel over in ABC town for the weekend; have fun with the kids. Love you. Bye!'


Not quite the same. When I go hunting, I'm either out alone for a week or two at a time, or with the guys. In the middle of nowhere. We're not in a hotel. We're not in Vegas. We're not on a cruise, or anywhere else with the opposite sex around every corner.

Having said that, the W has done a couple "few day" girl's weekends. No biggie to me. I actually wish she'd do a little more with the girls than she does.

And she does manage to spend more on shoes, dresses, purses, etc., than I have on firearms or hunting gear (as I have had most of it well before her). $450 for a purse, that will be out of style or worn out and useless in a year or two? Ya kiddin' me?! Thing is, she works hard, and I don't care. Seems like a waste, and I think she should buy guns instead :rofl:, but if that's what floats her boat, great. Conversely, when it comes my time to do my thing, I should be shown the same consideration.

And, though it's been a couple years, the day is coming where a prime elk tag has my name on it. When that happens, I'm going to be scarce that fall and winter. There will be weekend trips, and then there will be 2 weeks in November where I'll be all but unreachable. None of this will come as a shock to her. And she won't try to stop it. She's just not that way. Were she to be that way, she'd be shown the door. I'll balance the best I can, but during that time, the hunt is the priority (less illness or a serious family consideration). If it's just because she's lonely and wants me home? Uh, not so much.

Though I haven't been in a while due to work commitments, and commitments to her with a job change / promotion, hunting is a tremendous part of who I am. I don't NEED to do it all the time. But there comes a time, like about now, where I haven't been in a while, and I'm needing an outing in a big way. When there's a chill in the air, when the sun sits low in the sky, when it rains and snows, it triggers something in me that takes me back to childhood hunts with the old man and his friends, and living in a time and place that gave me the best memories I've ever had. 

If she could come along without complaining about how cold it is, wet it is, muddy it is, dark it is, how many bugs, snakes, and scary noises there are, why is there so much hiking. Why do we have to wake up at 3 a.m.? , etc., etc., she'd be more than welcome to. But, her personality does not allow for that. It's not her thing. And I'm fine with that. But it IS my thing, always has been, and she was fully aware about it from day one. She's got to be fine with that. Because she was given fair warning and full disclosure. Were she to now try to pout, b!tch, moan, cry or any of that about how I don't love her anymore, or love hunting more than her, or don't care about her (I have a nutless buddy who's woman pulls that on him, and he's a p-whipped doormat, so he "can't" go out much), she could make a choice to stay or leave, but I'm not changing it.

As for the time apart, well...I spent 6 months away from her so she could move for a promotion opportunity. I think I've got some time in the bank! :smthumbup: 

We're hunters, they're gatherers. A woman complaining about a man hunting is like a man complaining about a woman shopping...it won't do much good, it's in our DNA. Accept it, accept the differences between, and move on!


----------



## CO_MOM (Sep 14, 2012)

I agree with you Donny...although I was not into hunting when I married my husband, I never tried to stop him from doing it. But the first time I went with him, I was hooked, and have been going ever since. He should be drawing his coveted elk tag in a few years for a trophy area around here, and I will most likely take my vacation from work at that same time to go with him. Lucky for me, he actually wants me there with him, he says it is so much more fun and fulfilling to have me there by his side while he is doing one of the things he loves.

I guess I'm just not like the OP. I don't care to go shopping, would never do the spa thing, its just not me. I feel much more comfortable out in the woods, away from all the craziness!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

It's silly (and immature) to stop your spouse from doing something they enjoy; they'll just resent you for it and you'll become adversaries instead of partners. Just make sure the husband doesn't balk when the wife wants to plan weekends for herself and HER friends. Just as he expects her to take care of kids, pets, and home while he's gone, he should be JUST as willing to take care of it all while SHE is gone.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

CO_MOM said:


> I guess I'm just not like the OP. I don't care to go shopping, would never do the spa thing, its just not me. I feel much more comfortable out in the woods, away from all the craziness!


 For years and years, when DD22 was growing up, I'd ask H for one thing for a birthday present: either take DD away for the weekend so I could be alone in my house and not have to be 'on' for everyone else, or book ME a hotel somewhere for the weekend so I can be alone and not 'on' for anyone else.

The closest I got was he took her to our timeshare for half a day; best Saturday ever!

Since then, I have realized that it's silly for me to wait for HIM to give me permission to do this; now I come and go when I need to. Just booked a free night at our Galveston timeshare last week and took DD22 with me, since she was home from university. 

It's all a give and take situation, as it should be; each person should get what they need out of a relationship; if it gets lopsided, someone's gonna be unhappy.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

donny64 said:


> Not quite the same. When I go hunting, I'm either out alone for a week or two at a time, or with the guys. In the middle of nowhere.* We're not in a hotel. We're not in Vegas. * *We're not on a cruise, or anywhere else with the opposite sex around every corner.*


I can't help it. Every time I see that line it cracks me up. Do you keep your wife from driving somewhere alone, too? What if a car with a male driver pulls up next to her at a stop light?  
Can she go grocery shopping alone? There are male employees around every corner stocking shelves!  
Holy crap, does she have any male doctors?!   

Maybe you should take her hunting with you. At least you can keep an eye on her! :rofl:


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

fair is fair all resonable request should be honored by both spouces.

some times I think personal experiances get generlized.

I for one never refuse to take care of the kids when the wife wants some time to herself.....as a mater of fact I do most of the child care period. so I don't grasp the notion that some women were saying about do you ever take care of the kids. 

but I have boys and they are with me where ever I go as a matter of fact my wife get far more alone time than I do. 

but I don't vandictivly through it in her face. its not fair you get more alone time so I'm going to go get a hotel.

instead I just say I need some time to do this or that without the kids in tow and she graciously says sure have at it!


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

It's great that you do most of your child care but I assure you that is the exception, not the norm.

I don't understand why you keep acting as though the women are being vindictive. Are you talking about my post (responding to your similarly worded one)? You do realize that was a generalization, right?


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

turnera said:


> It's great that you do most of your child care but I assure you that is the exception, not the norm.
> 
> I don't understand why you keep acting as though the women are being vindictive. Are you talking about my post (responding to your similarly worded one)? You do realize that was a generalization, right?


generalizations are not good usually.

I am refering to the many comments from women that gave the vandictive tone.


well if he can go hunting then I'm going to a hotel. if you knew he went hunting when you were dating and it botherd you then you should have kicked him to the curb and pick a man who didn't go hunting . instead of having an attitude about after marriage.


and if you though it was going to stop after kids then you should have cleared it up before haveing kids or kicked him to the curb as soon as you figured out he wasn't going to change. 



really pretty simple.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

turnera said:


> It's great that you do most of your child care but I assure you that is the exception, not the norm.
> 
> I don't understand why you keep acting as though the women are being vindictive. Are you talking about my post (responding to your similarly worded one)? You do realize that was a generalization, right?


why is it great that I do most of the child care?


shouldn't it be even/fair?

I see a double standard by some of the comments if I am doing the bulk of the childcare then my wife should step up and not let it get out of balance.

isn't that what women want their men to do?so shouldn't women also want to do that for their husband?


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




They have one its called SHOPPING


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

In_The_Wind said:


> They have one its called SHOPPING


Nothing I hate worse is..... shopping. Not all women shop. I never ever liked it.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

In_The_Wind said:


> They have one its called SHOPPING


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Freaking LOATHE shopping, it's pure torture.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

sweaty teddy said:


> why is it great that I do most of the child care?
> 
> 
> shouldn't it be even/fair?


Depends on what works in your family. Sounds like you're pretty resentful. In which case you should be having conversations about it.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

turnera said:


> Depends on what works in your family. Sounds like you're pretty resentful. In which case you should be having conversations about it.


LOL. nope I accept and embrace it 

just proving a point.


double standared/generlizing type of point.

a try to spin it as resentfull type of point.

nope. ain't working. your logic is slanted and vandictive. But if thats works for your family have at it.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

And you sound really...ah never mind. Everyone else sees it.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

turnera said:


> And you sound really...ah never mind. Everyone else sees it.


LOL good try.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

FrenchFry said:


> I would say, unless it is a shopping *trip* without kids, husband and with girlfriends over a couple days, shopping is nothing like the male bonding experience of hunting.


That's why you DO make it a trip. For DD22's 16th birthday, she wanted a trip to Dallas at a hotel next to a new mall with 3 of her friends for a weekend. Same thing, bonding, fun for all.


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

When my wife wishes to go vacation with her sisters for a week I smile and tell her to have a great time. 

If she wanted 10-15 nights away a year I would be fine with that. 

What's the big deal? 

At peak I travel away almost 200 nights a year.


----------



## suesmith (Jan 5, 2012)

Marathon runner. 

Takes lots of training time, and travel to marathons. (flights, hotels, meals, etc)


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This has nothing to do with men and hunting. This is about you not standing your ground and getting what you need in your own marriage.

If you need a month's worth of weekends annually, take a month's worth of weekends. My wife has total freedom to do that. She just signed up for expressive arts training, and that entails four weekends away for the training. She also takes weekends to go down to our home state and spend time with her besties, and their kids. She's taken trips to see her best friend in California, and if she came to me today and said she was going out of town with another girlfriend, there would be no resistance as long as we could afford it. Those are her "hunting" moments. If she needs time away, to breath, to relax, to connect with friends (which is essentially part of the enticement of hunting), it's hers.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I cannot take weekends. LOL I have kids and now 2 dogs and H usually works his Saturdays. 

I kinda wnat him to get back into the track...and then take the kids with him :woohoo: I'd love a weekend at home ALONE.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Rifle Deer Season 2011 Pa #2 - YouTube


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

what happens a deer camp stays at deer camp!!!!!!!!!!

and the funny thing all the deer camps I've been the only thing thats happened is farting ,scratching,drinking and greasy breakfasts,some playboy mags, and harvesting deer!

I love deer camp.....and I love comming back home to my wife after a week away!


----------



## theroad (Feb 20, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. Something that is a hobby but women insist that they are entitled to do it for day's at a time away from their spouse no matter what else is going on in life.
> I know that people in other areas of the US or other countries might not get it, but in some states it is a given right that men will spend four weekends in a row away from their wives hunting. It doesn't matter who is sick, what else is happening, who is in town, whose birthday it is. The man MUST go hunting. Literally it is as if it is an imperative and for a woman to even try to suggest he not go would be like turning the order of the universe on its ear.
> 
> And I think I want my hunting. I want the god given right to go out in the woods for a month worth of weekends by myself and be alone, leave the kids and spouse behind and just be in stillness away from the responsibilities of my life. And no one can question me or guilt me out of it. Is that too much to ask for? Seriously.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Equivalent, better, all you women have the trips shopping. Hours every day getting ready.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

I think I might use my fly miles and take a short trip to Hawaii for a beach vacation as an exchange for deer hunting. 

I'll go alone, I'll stay in a small room/condo beach front on the first floor. I'll call a taxi to take me grocery shopping for my edible needs and I'll set up a day getting a massage ocean front. I'll go off season to cut the room costs. Maybe I'll take a friend to cut the cost of the room.

Sounds fair to me.  

I hate shopping. I need someone pushing me around in a wheelchair inside the stores and help doing all the work. I can take a short Hawaiian trip for roughly the same costs since we have many fly miles waiting to be used. I have a favorite beach in Maui that I'd love to spend my entire time there. It's away from most the tourists.


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

diwali123 said:


> I'm trying to think of something that women have that equals hunting and I can't. . . .


Spa Day.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh a spa day would be nice.

I hate shopping. I hate the annual school clothes shopping. Shoot me.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Anyone notice that there is a real problem with going on hunting trips? I see posts where folks want to go on a trip to be noticed by or provide the opportunity for them to be noticed by the opposite sex. They speak of activities where they are touched and caressed.

I don't hunt anymore. I haven't for many years. I didn't see any opportunities for intimate contact or conversation with the opposite sex when I did.

What is going on here? I really don't understand. I am not trying to be difficult. I really want to understand what folks are thinking.


----------



## sweaty teddy (Nov 13, 2012)

Well even though I married you knowing full well that you go hunting and that is important to you.

now that were married and have kids I think its unfair. so I'm going to just go on vacation without you and the family because I need some time by myself and I prefer to spend my time looking for men I a bikinni.

and I might even venture to say the most of the men didn't have it high on the priorty of having kids. but because they knew that its important to women they decided to take the responsibility if having to suport a wife and children. but thats not good enough 

crazy ....crazy double standared 

more more more me me me me I want to squash every bit of life from you because I am woman hear me roar.

excuse me while I puke my guts out!


wow glad my wife is not like some of the women on here! she just came home with a meat grinder and said fill the freezer baby!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Huh? :scratchhead:

lol. 

Well, my husband can do what he wants, but there better be money left for me to do what I want. We both work and make the same, so...we both bring home the bacon.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

My hubby buys me spa day certificates. In the past I haven't always had the time to use them, so he uses them himself.lol

Neither of us are prisoners in our own home. We can leave anytime we please to. It's just much harder for me to leave with or without hubby since I'm disabled with a neck injury. I guess life isn't always fair.

My hubby and I always travel very cheap finding very good deals.


----------

